# Bracket for CO2 pistol



## rock_breaker (Aug 29, 2020)

After a 4 day camping trip I re-started on the bracket that holds the CO2 cartridge in place, bad spacing on 2 holes. Think I got it right this time. The holes are 0.082" Dia. and hold pins that are .750" long. One of those pins has me thinking about a new tool for the shop-- plastic sandwich bags. I was moving from a table where I have all the pistol parts to my Enco mill without my cane carrying one 0.082" X 0.750" pin. I braced myself with the hand carrying the pin on my lathe then bumped it on the carriage; the pin went flying, probably never to be seen again among the boxes full of "I may be able to use that someday stuff" (junk). If I had put the pin in a bag I probably could have found it.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 29, 2020)

Zip top sandwich baggies. I bought a new box when I started taking my Bolton lathe project apart.

Get em at the dollar store if you're cheap like me. 

Then make sure you put stuff into them right away, and mark the baggie so you know what's in there.

They have little plastic tubs too for stuff that baggies won't work for 


John


----------



## Aukai (Aug 29, 2020)

I hope you find it, I had 6 .015 washers with me under the car, and several SAE washers. 1 went missing, and I could not put the clutch back together with 1 less .015 washer. I spent an exorbitant amount of time, so finally got a new one. A lot of time went by(weeks), and I found it, it was stuck to the bottom of the socket rail


----------

